# Modern Arnis, not Notable.



## The Game (Nov 24, 2007)

For those who care, it looks like there are some anal warts on Wikipedia deleting entries for those involved with Modern Arnis and it's splinter groups.

Already nominated for deletion and passed have been entries for Jerome Barber, and Tom Bolden were both deleted. Currently a listing for Jeff Delaney is also pending deletion.  Numerous other Arnis related articles are being "examined", with the majority of those doing so having no Arnis or even FMA experience.  Speak up or watch it all vanish.  Older existing accounts hold more weight than new sign ups.

Have fun.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 24, 2007)

I have not read the posts mentioned 
some may have needed to be removed because of personal back patting some maybe should have been or need to be left simply because each has its own merit (maybe)


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 24, 2007)

Thought the WP thread was more for JD than MA. Posted something for JD.

Maybe someone can make mention of this thread for MA.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 24, 2007)

The Game said:


> For those who care, it looks like there are some anal warts on Wikipedia deleting entries for those involved with Modern Arnis and it's splinter groups.
> 
> Already nominated for deletion and passed have been entries for Jerome Barber, and Tom Bolden were both deleted. Currently a listing for Jeff Delaney is also pending deletion. Numerous other Arnis related articles are being "examined", with the majority of those doing so having no Arnis or even FMA experience. Speak up or watch it all vanish. Older existing accounts hold more weight than new sign ups.
> 
> Have fun.




While I personally do not like Jeff Delaney. I think he should be on the list. The others can all argue how far down a tree or how much a person who left and organization or created their own or what have you should be listed. But the MoTT's and Datu's and SM should be listed. In my opinion.

I will have to go create an account there, and vote even though it be a new one.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't care for JD (old history) but considering the lay of things, he should be included. Could use a better listing though.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 24, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> While I personally do not like Jeff Delaney. I think he should be on the list.



I am of the same opinion(s).


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 25, 2007)

The note that I added was purely contextual, in that, Jeff is noted on the IMAF, Inc website, which in his case is a direct competitor.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 27, 2007)

I've read the site and I see that my account is under the same review. To hell with them! If your looking for Modern Arnis, where do you look on the net? Google. Yes wiki is high on the list, but I don't consider it reliable on what we do. Jeff, the Motts, Remy jr and myself are all in the top 10. Yes it is a shame that someone whom has no clue what he's talking about call have this much influence. If  wiki doesn't want us there then they can kiss my white harry ***! This is why Hubbard and I created forums like MT and FMAT!!!!


----------



## tahuti (Nov 28, 2007)

Wiki has problems deletions, some communities are particularly hit hard. 
http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/10/31/0328239 Call for halt to Wikipedia webcomic deletions. Problems is in their Notability Policy.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Nov 28, 2007)

But every porn star in the book is listed there. Wiki is going down the tubes.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2007)

They definitely go overboard with the deletions. The lunatics are in charge of the asylum in some cases.

Dieter Knuttel's page is the most recent one--not an AfD but a request for secondary sources.


----------



## Dieter (Nov 29, 2007)

arnisador said:


> They definitely go overboard with the deletions. The lunatics are in charge of the asylum in some cases.
> 
> Dieter Knuttel's page is the most recent one--not an AfD but a request for secondary sources.




I have seen it and I have added links yesterday.
We will see if that is enough.
I have certification for all that is written there but not all is online.

But who are they that I have to prove them my ranks or University degrees to them?

Feels like inquisition.

Regards

Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## diamondbar1971 (Nov 29, 2007)

I agree with you...there was an article about me on there in re: to LimaLama and it was deleted this month...it was nothing special and certainly contained only what was and is already known FACTS.....but that is ok, i know what i did or didn't do, and if they want to see some real history and my credentials, then i suggest that they go the local college here and take a look at the certificates on display in the glass cases..ever seen a Jimmy Woo signature or a Tino Tuiolosega signature and how about an Ed Parker signature where he signed as a witness for a different style......you sure as hell don't buy these at wall-mart


----------



## Carol (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh great.  Wikipedia applies the "vote them off the island" concept to their public exchange of information.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 29, 2007)

They have a convoluted system for verification that drives me crazy.  It seems that whoever is the most persistant, wins, and I've yet to figure out how to find anyone in charge there.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 29, 2007)

Personally.....I think some of their so called editors should "log off and train".


----------



## Carol (Nov 30, 2007)

You ain't kiddin', Bob.

This impacts more than just Modern Arnis.  

Wikipedia's deletion policy were brought up on the slashdot article that Tahuti mentions.  A poster that identifies themselves as a Wikipedia admin defends the practice, stating that all deletions go to the community to decide.

It's not quite up to the community to decide.  We could all join up and say that we are FMAists and we think Mr. Delaney is worthy of a page and it still wouldn't matter.  They are looking external documentation, preferably publications and scholarly articles.

In theory, I understand the reasoning behind such a policy.  I wouldn't want to read about goalkeeping from a scientist, and I'd rather not read about acid-base titration from a  hockey player.  However, this also stands to benefit the styles that tend to receive a lot of media attention, such as TaeKwon Do or MMA.  Given that the FMAs aren't that well known even among people that train in MA, this does not bode that well for us.

I have to admit that I am disappointed to see what they are doing.  While I think that Mr. Delaney is deserving of his spot in the wiki world, I'm even more concerned about the silent heroes.  There are many notable martial artists out their that felt their art was more important than their income, or their fame, their rank, or their notoriety...and Wikipedia, in theory, should be the kind of place where someone can learn of their accomplishments.  Sadly, it seems that these unsung heroes are the very people that Wikipedia is trying to exclude.


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 2, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> You ain't kiddin', Bob.
> 
> This impacts more than just Modern Arnis.
> 
> ...


Hi Carol,

That was good "Keep" documentation on Wiki!


----------



## Carol (Dec 4, 2007)

Palusut said:


> Hi Carol,
> 
> That was good "Keep" documentation on Wiki!



Thanks Harold, and thanks for your input as well!  :asian:   Wiki decided to keep the article so hopefully what we added made a difference :asian:


----------

